# The Knight Watch



## Goonalan (May 9, 2012)

The Knight Watch​
So after about a year off me and my guys are gaming again via Maptools- 4e but with an eye to the next gen, and a few house rules to keep us happy.

House Rules are basically MM3 damage x1.25- hefty, and monsters have a 25% reduction in hit points- short and violent combat. Stat blocks for all the monsters I'm using are available.

The backstory is-

The neophyte heroes are part of a new organisation- the Knight Watch. Six months ago Fallcrest’s High Council Member Eoffram Troyas let it be known throughout the Nentir Valley that Fallcrest was looking for heroes. He particularly wanted the myriad factions with the Vale to each volunteer someone to answer the call. Troyas has had some success before with a similar plan, employing adventuring groups to do investigative work within the city and the vale.

The idea is to train a group of individuals up to serve the city and the vale, it seems the adventurers they were formerly using have become less reliable- the Knight Watch will then be a loyal group of skilled individuals dedicated to protecting the land.

And so we begin the adventures of the Knight Watch...

Or rather, and I feel such a shill for doing this, we do over at Obsidian Portal, I promise you- it's very nice over there, with lots of pictures et al.

Go here for the show-

The Knight Watch | Obsidian Portal

We're three sessions in to the game, the action so far-

Prologue- Speeches and introductions from Eoffram Troyas, Captain Murgeddin and the myriad members of the Knight Watch.

Session 1- The PCs head on to the streets of Fallcrest to set up an ambush. A gang of ne’erdowells, including a trio of Half-Orcs are ambushed. They learn that a member of the Fallcrest Royal Household has been kidnapped.

Session 2- The Half-Orcs are interrogated, the kidnappers lair found and investigated, with much death and destruction. The Royal prisoner however can not be found- the PCs head out on to the streets to check their sources.

Session 3- The Half-Orc Gang Boss, the Butcher, is found and killed- his followers likewise put to the sword. The Royal prisoner is recovered, the PCs are feted (briefly) and rewarded, and brought back down to earth when they discover they are scheduled for guard duty the following day.

With many thanks to Piratecat whose 4e campaign put me back on track, and made me give 4e and D&D another go.


----------



## Goonalan (May 20, 2012)

The House Rules​
We've played 4e a lot, and most of us would agree that for Maptools and Skype it certainly works well, perhaps the best we've tried... but there are things which don't work so well.

Previous campaigns have been plagued by grind- combat that just goes on too long, and pressed for time we've mostly been playing through the WOTC core modules- so lots of pointless fights. Fed up with this, and in particular the Pyramid of Shadows which damn near killed any interest we had in the hobby, we've decided to try to fix the issues.

This is an ongoing project, things will change no doubt, this is where we are at at the moment-

1) No bought modules, I'm making everything from scratch- and it's proving remarkably easy, I know... I know... I should have done this from the start.

2) All monsters have 25% less hit points and do MM3 style damage plus an additional 25%, so they hit hard but roll over nice and easy. I can provide examples if people want, this has proven marvelously easy to put together using the CB. I did probably 50 or so monsters with re-flavour notes in an evening. 

3) Every Encounter every PC has one Action Point, the maximum number of Action Points they can have is one- therefore they should use one every Encounter.

4) At the end of each Encounter I give out awards for roleplay- this is not a complex process, and nor do I give out lots of awards- although I may give out a bunch for a very difficult encounter. There are three awards- Bronze, Silver and Gold-

Bronze = +1
Silver = +2
Gold = +3

They can be used as bonuses to any dice roll, so if the PC misses by one, which seems to happen all the bloody time then providing they have a Bronze award they can turn a miss in to a hit. They can stack the bonuses, a higher award with a lower award, so the maximum is a +6 bonus generated from 1x Gold + 1x Silver + 1x Bronze.

These awards are all built in to the Macros on the tokens in Maptools so they're no bother.

And that's it.


----------



## Goonalan (May 20, 2012)

Intro​
These pages recount the adventures of a bunch of hardy souls as they battle their way through my latest campaign for 4th Edition D&D. The game is being played via Maptools and Skype.

The neophyte heroes are part of a new organisation- the Knight Watch. Six months ago Fallcrest's High Council Member Eoffram Troyas let it be known, throughout the Nentir Valley, that Fallcrest was looking for heroes. He particularly wanted the myriad factions within the Vale to volunteer one of their number to answer his call. Troyas has had some success before with a similar plan, employing adventuring groups to do investigative work within the city and the vale. 

The High Council Member's idea is to train up a group of heroic individuals to serve the city and the vale, it seems the adventurer's formerly employed have become less reliable- the Knight Watch will then be a loyal group of skilled individuals dedicated to protecting the land.

The stars of this adventure are -




Jazz, a Male Changeling Bard Level 1 (Played by Zoki)



Morok, a Male Dwarf Battlerager Level 1 (Played by Simon)



Destructorr, a Male Warforged Fighter Level 1 (Played by Pishta)



Leodoor, a Male Elven Ranger Level 1 (Played by Christer)



Ayumu, a Male Elven Psion Level 1 (Played by Bob)

And so we begin the adventures of the Knight Watch


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates my computer died, and now after twice being repaired is finally up and running- fingers-crossed.



The Prologue ​

The City of Fallcrest, two months ago, sent out a general call to all settlements and organisations in the Nentir Vale- they need heroes. Various factions answered the call, and sent the best that they could, or at least from those that were available, or rather- expendable.

And so they came to Fallcrest, to join The Knight Watch, the brain-child of High Council Member Eoffram Troyas. The Knight Watch is an organisation trained to deal with dark forces that wish to infiltrate, or else plague, the city and the Nentir Vale beyond.

The new recruits arrived at the city and were shown to a secret(-ish) location beneath the Knight’s Gate Tower. There they met with Eoffram Troyas, and their new military adviser Captain Murgeddin of the Fallcrest Watch, speeches followed.




The secret(-ish) head quarters of the Knight Watch- note the PCs have chosen their rooms.

Eoffram addresses the assembled crowd-





“Welcome, I’m sure you all have many questions, but believe me it’s quicker if I tell you what I can first. To begin with introductions- I am Eoffram Troyas, High Council Member here in Fallcrest, a position of no little authority, but we don’t stand on ceremony here- I am Troyas, or Councilor; whichever you prefer.”

“And so, to begin with, a little history- some years ago, even before ‘The Time of Shadow*’, I had the notion that many of Fallcrest’s problems- bandits on the road, and in the streets; with organised crime, with smuggling and with worse, could be solved by hiring adventurers. My plan, such as it was, was met with scorn by the Council, initially- I was not a High Council Member then.”

“And so I resolved to fund the enterprise from my own purse- I hired a band of neophyte adventurers and set them to task… and what d’you know? Success, of sorts. That is to say Fallcrest’s troubles, were for a time at least, chased away. That first adventuring party, lead by a holy warrior by the name of Cathal, proved beyond doubt the efficacy of my idea. In fact the members of the first Knights of Fallcrest did more to solve this cities miseries than the Watch has ever done…”

Eoffram looks at Captain Murgeddin, the Dwarf bristles but keeps his peace.

Troyas goes on-

“I apologise Captain, but my meaning is not lost- and so for nigh on fifteen years now Fallcrest has employed adventurers to solve the problems of the city. For the most part this has proved to be a marvellous boon, and yet there have been problems. Adventurers it seems are, or rather can be, a law unto themselves…”

“In the past five or so years we have had a string of bad luck- some of the cities saviours have been little more than ruffians and sellswords, I… ahem, I digress- we have had our problems in short.”

“And so it has fallen to me to further shape and finesse my plan- which is where you fit in.”

“You represent the cream of youth, limitless potential- to do well, to make safe, to do right- to become saviours of the city, and if necessary the whole Nentir Vale. You represent the myriad organisations and groups within the city and the land.”

“You ought to be proud of yourselves- you above all have been chosen to join this elite organisation, we are replacing the adventurers in our employ, with you. That is to say in six months time, when your training is complete; you will be taking over their duties. In the next six months you will train harder than you have ever trained, learn new skills, master weapons, faith and spell.”

“This is a prestigious position, but it is one that comes with responsibilities, and no little reward- oh yes my friends, the pay is very good here. You will afforded food and shelter, resources, supplies and the expertise of your trainers, and be allowed to keep 90% of all items of monetary value you find while ‘on mission’.”

Eoffram stop a while to answer questions from the assembled crowd of heroes, and then moves on-

“Perhaps this would be a good time for you to introduce yourselves, and say- if you wish, which faction you represent. It would also be good if you stated your area of expertise… Warrior, or else Wizard, or Priest, or Thief, I mean… Scout! Please feel free to add a little detail, if you wish.”

And so in turn the heroes introduce themselves, next time.


*The Time of Shadow is the name given to a time fifteen years ago when the Feywild and Shadowfell combined leaked through into Fallcrest- the city was shrouded in gloom, wreathed by a rapidly growing plant life and beset by giant shadow-fey insect creatures… Oh and a thirty foot long Slug. These events were played out in our first campaign in the Nentir Vale- the Original Thursday Knights aka the Knights of Fallcrest (see above also).


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 5, 2012)

The following individuals introduce themselves, neophyte members of the Knight Watch (to be).




Gorkash Versuvius, Male Dragonborn Paladin of Erathis

“I am Gorkash! Gorkash Versuvius- Paladin of Erathis, Knight Templar and Guardian of the Faith. I represent the church of Erathis in Fallcrest- I bring order to the chaos…”




Sahyalla, Male Eladrin Wizard from the Court of the River King (Feywild).

“I am Sahyalla, Eladrin and Wizard of the courts of the River King. I am from the place you call the Feywild- but while I am Fey, I am not wild- I seek to aid Fallcrest in this time of need.”




Netha Sharm, Female Elven Priestess of Sehanine

“I am Netha Sharm, Priest of Sehanine, I work- most times, here in the city of Fallcrest, although my faith has taken me on many journeys about the Vale. I pray that the spirit of the forest, and the flowers and the land- our holy mother Sehanine watches over this venture, for I see dark times ahead…”




Chuff Parsley, Male Halfling Druid from the Halfling Riverfolk.

“I am Chuff Parsley- you can call me ‘Chuff’, I have travelled the myriad waterways of the Vale- from the foul mires in the south to the great melt-water rivers of the north. Using my father’s barge as a base I have explored the wilderness and made friends of the flora and fauna of the Vale- I am a Druid, or at least on the pathway to such a profession. I have stepped ashore now- the life of the river is no longer for me. I wish to make my mark upon this land, this venture… I represent the Halfling Riverfolk, and I bring you a blessing, may life flow through each of you like the surging waters of the Nentir.”




Stilton Weasely aka ‘the Big Cheese’, Male Dwarven Rogue from Fallcrest Prison

“I am Stilton Weasely- aye, that Stilton Weasely- aka The Bad Cheese, Nasty Ched- sometimes known as Conman Bert (like camembert). I was a Thief in my previous life- but I have seen the error of my ways- ever-since I was arrested and offered a chance to join this mob or else a long stretch in chokey. I’ve changed, I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT. So, if’n you wants locks picking, traps spoiling, or folk stabbed in the back- then I’m yer Dwarf. But y’know, in a nice way.”




Garth Twisterwick, Gnome Sorcerer from the Trade Guild, Hammerfast

“I am Garth Twisterlick- quite a mouthfull, if you get my meaning- ladies! I am an Alchemist by trade- able to turn base metals into gleaming gold- by which I mean I use the fruits of the earth and the heaven, combined with my great skill to manufacture potions, phials and remedies… and people pay well. I am also a wielder of wild and mighty magics, a Sorcerer, but fear not my twitching fingers, while they pulse with power, are completely under my command. I have travelled here to offer my services on behalf of the Trades Guild of Hammerfast. I salute you all- and particularly you Eoffram Troyas for choosing me for this venture.”




Colly ‘Grit’ Mumbles, Male Dwarven Fighter from the Royal Guard, Hammerfast

“I am Colly Mumbles, Sgt Mumbles actually- ex of the Hammerfast Royal Guard. I am a Fighter- born and bred, stone and steel- forged in the peaks, burnt by the fire and cooled by the ice- I am the strength at the base of the mountain- I endure. They call me- Grit!”




Arthur Rance, Male Human Ranger of the Wild Wardens

“I am Arthur Rance, perhaps you have heard of me, but I doubt it- I have been travelling the paths and trails of the Nentir Valley for the last twelve long years. I was a woodsman in my former life- before my family were taken from me by a bunch of treacherous Goblin-scum. I swore then to avenge that terrible crime- I am a Ranger, and I hunt down and slay Goblins. I represent an organisation called the Wild Wardens, we travel in small groups patrolling the forests and hills of the Vale- keeping a close eye on the foul humanoids that make their home in the darker places of the land. I am happy to be joining this group… May Avandra bless our venture.”




Mistress Cleo, Female Human Psion of the Seamstresses Guild

“I am Mistress Cleo.I represent the… Umm, the Seamstresses Guild of the city… Silly!”

And when asked what sort of training she had, she replied-

“I’m a mindbender… Silly! A Psion.”




Garilon, Male Half-Elven Bard from Harkenwold.

“I am Garilon, my father a farmer of Harken, my mother a Wood Elf of Harken’s wild forests. I am here on behalf of the Wood Elves of Harken, and as a favour of the Lord of my land. I am skilled with both blade and bow- although I have the wit to tongue-tie my foe. I am a Bard, although my people prefer the term Skald- I sing the songs of the forest, of the harvest- I keep the lore alive, in peoples heads, and mouths and hearts.”




Raskall, Male Tiefling Warlock from House Azaer

“I am Raskall, demon-sired Warlock- I pact with my kin- I am fire and fury. I represent House Azaer in these matters- we trade between Fallcrest, Hammerfast and Harken. I seek to test my abilities!”

And the last unofficial member-




Mistress Crabby

“Meow!”

Oh and the PCs...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 7, 2012)

And now a brief intro to the PCs, and their motivations-

Ayumu, played by Bob-





Ayumu is an Elven Psion, a mind bender. He discovered his powers not too long ago, and is still mastering them. He loves nothing better than to move people and objects with his mind, so he specializes in telekinesis.

He is very handsome elf with long white hair and golden eyes. The girls quite like him and he likes them back, however he’s been spending far too much time in the guard tower surrounded by men and he’s not enjoying that part of his new task.

He is very calm and can be extremely intimidating, highly logical but deeply emotional at the same time (think of a Vulcan from Star Trek).

In battle he is brave, but never foolish – he knows his place is in the back row and that is exactly were he wants to be, because from there he can control every aspect of the battlefield, because after all, that is his role in this party.

Ayumu’s stats:

STR 10
CON 10
DEX 10
INT 18
WIS 12
CHA 18

AC 14
Fort 10
Ref 14
Will 17

AT-WILL POWERS
Mind Thrust
Dimensional Scramble

ENCOUNTER POWERS
Augmented at-wills
Elven Accuracy
Far Hand
Forceful Push

DAILY POWERS
Living Missile

TRAINED SKILLS
Arcana +9
Bluff +11
Insight +8
Intimidate +9

Bio

Ayumu is not my real name but it is what everyone calls me now. Ayumu means ‘the dream walker’ and it was in dreams that I first discovered my psionic powers.

My real name is Arrys, I was born in the Feywild as a normal happy go lucky tree-hugging elf. My parents are nobles in the Court of the River King and I was always protected as a child.

When I was just a lad I fell in love with a beautiful elven maiden, but her life was cut short by a band of goblins from Nachtur, I vowed to avenge her death, and so I made a personal request to the River King and asked to be sent on mission to find murderers of my love.

I was sent to Prime Material plain as my first mission, to be an ambassador of the Feywild to the city of Fallcrest. There I joined this training program and I have been a part of it ever since. How this will lead me to find those responsible for the death of my love is yet to be seen. Having said that, I have to admit that I have bonded with some of the guys in the program. We work well as a group and we are told we will become knights once our training is complete.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2012)

Destructorr played by Pishta

Pishta seems not to have included his motivations for joining the Knight Watch, we're playing this evening so I'll ask him and then edit this.





Destructorr is a warforged guardian fighter, more a machine than a living being. A delicate mixture of a T-800 Alpha and Robocop. He is ferocious in battle, and a calculated “dirty fighter” (he will use any chance he gets to end his fights in the most efficient way), but almost childishly naive in some everyday situations which require intuition, feelings or even some sense of humor. So I expect some really funny and interesting roleplay…

Destructorr’s stats:

STR 19
CON 17
DEX 10
INT 12
WIS 10
CHA 9

AC 20
Fort 16
Ref 13
Will 11

AT-WILL POWERS
Cleave
Shield Feint

ENCOUNTER POWERS
Warforged Resolve
Covering Attack

DAILY POWERS
Villain’s Menace

TRAINED SKILLS
Athletics +5
Endurance +6
Heal +5


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 11, 2012)

Next up Jazz played by Zoran.





Changeling Bard- most often appears as a comely Half-Elf.

Zoran has included no other details- this may be Zoran being secretive, more likely he's just being a lazy bugger- I'll ask him and then update.

In-game Jazz is a lothario, one for the ladies...


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry for the slowness, work related.

Next up Leodoor played by Christer.





Here are the stats of Leodoor, elven outlaw ranger.

Abilities
•STR 10
•CON 13
•DEX 20
•INT 10
•WIS 15
•CHA 8

Defenses
•AC 18
•Fort 12
•Ref 16
•Will 12
•HP 32 (Auspicious Birth)

Racial Features
•Elven Accuracy
•Elven Weapon Proficiency
•Fey Origin
•Group Awareness
•Wild Step

Class Features
•Archer Fighting Style
•Hunter’s Quarry
•Outlaw Starting Feature – Suprise Strike
•Prime Shot

Feats
•Defensive Mobility
•Weapon Proficiency Greatbow

Skills (trained)
•Acrobatics
•Heal
•Nature
•Perception
•Stealth

At-Will Powers
•Nimble Strike
•Twin Strike
•Hunter’s Quarry

Encounter Powers
•Suprise Strike
•Two-Fanged Strike
•Elven Accuracy

Daily Powers
•Hunter’s Bear Trap

Bio

Leodoor’s Background

Introduction

My name is Leodoor, wood elf ranger or the clan Erendyl. I represent the wood elves of Elfheim, far far away. I am seeking the true path in my life and when I heard that the city of Fallcrest was looking for people I knew that Nenthir Vale was on my path.

My people, always willing to help others, answered the calls of Fallcrest. I am here to help those in need. Who are you fine people and whom do you represent?

History

Leodoor, son of Eradrann, master of the bow. In his youth, he lost his mother to the dark elves who were in constant wars with his clan fighting for their birthright. After years of figthing the dark elves were forced back on the retreat and hid in the deep catacombs beneath the ground.

Time passed and Leodoor tried to seek his fortune, but Corellon Larethian stood silent to his prayers. After decades of housekeeping and maintaining the day to day business Leodoor finally got a call from an elder in his clan that the city of Fallcrest requested the clans aid. Without hesitation his bag was packed and he was ready to go.

Leaving his family and people behind Leodoor knew that Fallcrest was next in his path. He felt purpose again, maybe this was somehow connected with his mothers passings. For sure, this was a call for Leodoor.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2012)

And finally-

Morok played by Simon.





Description

Morok is a Battlerager fighter, built to be in the thick of battle.

Now possessing a Dwarven Thrower weapon and the Cleave at-will, he is moving towards ‘Deft Hurler Style’ which will turn a Cleave hit into a free no-OA ranged attack.

Morok is an Earthforger, channelling the powers of Elemental Earth.

Bio

Morok hails from Slateshears, a dwarven fortress dug into the hills of the Nentir Vale. He volunteered to act as an emissary from Slateshears to Fallcrest in order to drum up trade between the two locations. While looking for way to do this, Morok stumbled upon the Knight Watch project and became part of that.

Delved too deep!:
Morok was part of a group of seven dwarves sent deep into the earth to explore an underdark cave-system. Two days later, six of them crawled back to the second landing with injuries and strangely changed.

The dwarves only had hazy memories of what exactly happened, but they remember discovering a strange cavern of glowing crystals. Morok touched one of these crystals and it exploded with primordial energy, both empowering Morok and nearly killing him. This release of energy caused a reaction in other strange crystals, which infused most of the other dwarves with power.

As Morok recovered, he discovered that he was infused with the power of elemental earth, and he threw himself into mastering this new-found power. It is perhaps through this power that he found himself, as Morok tamed and controlled this power, becoming an Earthforger, he became calmer and more dutiful.

After Morok gained a good control over his elemental power (which he channels into an explosive attack and the ability to harden his skin) he became restless. He couldn’t improve his power further, but wanted to do something. This is when there was a discussion over sending an ambassador to Fallcrest, to encourage a trading agreement with the city. Morok volunteered for this task, confusing many of his fellows as he was not that suited for the task, but there where no other candidates and Morok was chosen.


----------



## Goonalan (Jun 25, 2012)

And so we continue with the Prologue-





Eoffram smiles, looks again at the assembled heroes- all that he has wrought; then continues on with his speech.

“Good, and so- if there are no further questions?”

“Then I’ll hand over to the good Captain Murgeddin, I’m sure he has a few words to say- the Captain serves here as military adviser, and contact with the Fallcrest Watch- remember on completion of your training you will each receive the rank of ‘Constable’, paid- of course. You are exempt from the normal duties of a Constable of the Watch however- you serve a greater purpose.”

“Oh and one more fine fellow to introduce- Splug here will live with you, he is responsible for the food and sanitation, he is also- I am reliably informed, an expert at a myriad games of chance- keep your cards close to your chest, you have been warned.”

From behind Eoffram, previously hidden from sight, a robed Goblin skitters in to view- Splug. The creature is armed with a toilet brush and sink plunger, Splug grins- it’s good to be back in action, he thinks.*





Eoffram continues.

“There will of course be other instructors over the course of your training, but they will be introduced at the appropriate times. Which just leaves me to say… Thank you, and good luck.”

With that Eoffram moves aside to let Captain Murgeddin in to the spotlight, the Dwarf- thumbs in his belt, puffs out his chest and speaks, nay growls.





“I think you’ve said everything Lord!”

Murgeddin looks suitably peeved.

“Except perhaps to say the training here will be tough, tougher than you can even imagine- but when we’re done with you, oh Moradin be praised, you’ll be more than equipped to deal with the rigours that lie ahead.”

“And yes, there will no doubt be casualties, maybe even fatalities- not during the training of course, but in service- consider this though, you serve the city of Fallcrest, you serve the Nentir Vale, for justice, for glory, you serve… and if not in this life, then in the next- you shall be rewarded tenfold.”

“Any questions?”

Murgeddin stands and stares- double teapot, hands on hips; daring someone to ask a question.

“Good- find a room and get bunked- 0530 tomorrow morning we start the day with a relaxing five mile run, then it’s weapon training, followed by two hours of tactical training, followed by…”

Captain Murgeddin smiles.

“But for now- relax, and remember in six months time it’ll all be over. Then it’s going to get really nasty.”

Murgeddin suddenly lurches in to action, screaming and shouting at the frightened new recruits.

“Move yourselves! And no Feystepping, you Eladrin… where’s she gone- bloody Fey!”

“You eyeballing me son, get down and give me twenty- count them out!”

“Where you from son? Harkenwold! Only two things come from Harkenwold- Ears (slang term for Elves) and flee-ers (slang term for those that run away at the first sign of danger)- you don’t look much look like an Elf to me boy!”

All is chaos, an ordered military style chaos, but chaos nevertheless.

And so it goes, and so it goes- for three months that is, or else three months, some days, and a few hours- we flash forward…

*Splug was rescued, many moons ago, by the original Knights of Fallcrest- he was a prisoner in the Keep on the Shadowfell. Splug’s a good guy- 50% fawning lick-spittle, 50% Marxist agitator; he bows and scrapes and bends over backwards to keep his charges happy, while all the time plotting the overthrow of the ruling classes via the Glorious Worker’s Revolution. He’s a complex little Goblin.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Two good things already, a cat and a marxist goblin!


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 4, 2012)

Lwaxy said:


> Two good things already, a cat and a marxist goblin!




Alas neither feature heavily... shame.

Session 1

Book 1 Chapter 1: Kidnapped!

Fredag, the 8th day of the Month of Blossom, 2012.

The PCs are on the streets of Fallcrest- and in action, something must have gone wrong. Their training is only half way through- and yet here they are, 5 AM in the freezing cold and with the words of Eoffram Troyas and Captain Murgeddin still ringing in their ears.

And so here’s the set up, an hour or so ago the PCs were woken from their beds, Erathis knows why they were chosen- perhaps because over the last three months they have proved yourselves to be the best of the recruits- perhaps they just drew the short straw. Erathis knows, but she’s not telling.

The PCs have been briefed- a group of miscreants will be coming their way, who these people are and what they’ve done has not yet been explained. They’re bad people, of this the PCs are sure- more information later, but for now speed is of the essence. These miscreants must be stopped- that is certain; the PCs must ambush them- none should escape.

The PCs are permitted to use lethal force, there will be casualties- Murgeddin made that very clear, ‘just make sure they’re not on our side’- was what he actually said. The PCs ‘must’, Eoffram Troyas emphasised this point again and again, they ‘must’ take some of them alive- particularly the leaders of the group, there will be three of them- Half-Orcs, the PCs were told. At all costs at least one of the leaders ‘must’ be captured alive- lives depend upon it, both Murgeddin and Troyas made that crystal clear.

First things first, a Skill Challenge, making ready for the Ambush.


_Ambush!

Encounter 1  Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity 1 (100 XP)

You must select the right spot for your ambush, position yourselves carefully, and be hidden and ready to do the maximum damage in your initial assault- your success, maybe even your life, hinges upon the preparations you make now.

Action Points

Remember for every encounter, including a Skill Challenge, you have an AP to spend- in this challenge you can use your Action Point to re-roll one dice roll, you must take the second result even if it is lower.

Note all checks are Standard Actions. You need to succeed at a minimum of one Skill Check in each section- Planning & Construction (see below), but must gain four successes before three failures to complete the challenge.

Primary Skills (in suggested order of use):

Planning Stage-

Insight DC 14: (Maximum 1 Success)

You take a moment to examine the lay of the land, to think about what little you know about your enemies and from this information examine the possibilities of the situation- it is paramount you use this skill, and preferably before developing any plans. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Perception DC 14: (Maximum 1 Success)

You take a moment to look around you- to see what materials you have to work with, and to spy out the streets and alleys. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

History DC 14: (Maximum 1 Success)

You take a moment to think back to your lessons, to remember examples of ambushes from the past. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Construction Stage-

Athletics DC 15: (Maximum 1 Success)

You use your strength to move crates and barrels to construct a hidden place, or else some form of barrier or barricade. Note failure on a check results in the loss of a Healing Surge. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Acrobatics DC 15: (Maximum 1 Success)

You use your agility to climb, or else squeeze into gaps- to get a better view of the situation, or else to discover new options and help with the set up of the ambush. Note failure on a check results in the loss of a Healing Surge. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task. Or,

Stealth DC 16: (Maximum 1 Success)

You use your knowledge of how to remain unseen to best position yourself and your colleagues for the ambush. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Secondary Skills:

Heal DC 15:

You use your medical knowledge to negate the loss of a Healing Surge due to a failed Athletics or Acrobatics check. Success with this skill does not count towards the success of the Skill Challenge.

Diplomacy or Bluff DC 12:

You offer honeyed words, or else deliver a stirring speech- should you succeed then your comrades are buoyed by your talk, you may apply a +2 to a colleague’s Skill Check. Success with this skill does not count towards the success of the Skill Challenge.

Success:

You are hidden from sight and ready for your attack, you gain a surprise round against the enemy, see also below.

Success with no failures- in addition to the surprise round you gain +2 on your initiative roll for the encounter, and you gain a +2 bonus To Hit in the first round of combat (after the surprise round).

Success with only one failure- in addition to the surprise round you gain a +2 bonus to either your initiative roll for the encounter, or your To Hit in the first round of combat (after the surprise round).

Failure:

Roll your Stealth Check now (with a +2 bonus only- you’re poorly hidden), your check will be compared to the Passive (or otherwise) Perception Checks of those you are seeking to ambush- keep your fingers crossed and your head down.

XP:

Success = 100 XP.
Failure = 25 XP/Success achieved._

For successes we talk about the best areas for ambush, I give them some crate and barrel tokens to play with on the map and they block off several of the possible exits.

The result of which is the PCs are in position and ready for the enemies approach in good time and to the maximum effect- four successes without any failures.




Ready to ambush.

ENCOUNTER 1 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 20 XP EACH

Note to self- make Skill Challenges harder, increase DCs.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 4, 2012)

Knowing very little about 4e, I like the rules explanations about what they have to do. Just one suggestion. If you could post the rules detail in cursive, it would be easier to tell them apart from the actual action, and those who do not need the explanation would know what to ignore.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 9, 2012)

Session 1 Part 2 

Five AM on the streets of Fallcrest, not yet busy- this is the upper area of the city- down bellow the common folk are awake and about their business, but not here- not yet.

A morning haze hides the sun’s inevitable rise, it’s cold here- or at least chill, later on the sun will burn through the night mist and the city will become too warm again, but for now- the PCs shiver.

A noise… they’re coming!




Here come the bad guys.

Encounter 2 The Ambushed.
775 XP Level 3 Encounter

I’m making a big thing of Monster Knowledge checks in this campaign, as soon as the PCs spot the bad guys I have them roll- basically I’ve macroed up on all of the monster tokens a set of responses based upon Easy, Medium and Hard DCs for the monsters level.

Easy and the PCs get to find out some basic info- type and keywords.

Medium and I hint at a few of the monsters special abilities- attacks or defences etc.

Hard and they learn the monsters weakest defence, and/or any other resistances.

And the bad guys are-









Goblin Blade- Minion Artillery Level 1 (x5)
Converted Goblin Thorn









Dwarf Warrior- Minion Artillery Level 1 (x5)









Arthur Ramm, Gnome Sneak- Lurker Level 2
Converted Gnome Skulk









Half-Orc Bolter- Artillery Level 1
Converted Orc Bolt Thrower









Half-Orc Mercenary- Soldier Level 3
Converted Battletested Orc









Half-Orc Spiker- Soldier Level 3
Converted Gnoll Scavenger

The PCs launch their attack with surprise, and set off a few Action Points in the process for good measure- the effect is devastating. Arthur Ramm, the Gnome goes invisible, but is then swiftly Immobilised, courtesy of a natural ‘20’. When he reappears he’s swiftly knocked on his ass and reduced to 2 HP, this after Ayumu uses one of the Half-Orcs as a Living Missile, alas for the Half-Orc the experience is ultimately fatal. Morok takes a beating, albeit briefly- also reduced to 2 HP before the healing hits- Destructorr is bloodied.

Soon after the result is in- a convincing win for the Knight Watch. The bad guys are mostly dead, captured are the Gnome Sneak- Arthur Ramm, two of the Half-Orc leaders (Mercenary & Bolter guys) and two Dwarf Warriors.

ENCOUNTER 2 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 175 XP EACH

Arthur Ramm, as it happens, also has a price on his head- 20gp for his capture, alive.

The PCs investigate, briefly, the dead and the living- before they’re scoot back to head quarters for a debrief.

They learn the following-

- Goblins are members of the Black Tongue Clan, a number of nomadic clans that inhabit the Nentir Vale, they tend to be attracted to powerful leaders, whom they serve as cannon fodder et al. The PCs note that there are probably some Goblin leader types around to keep them in check.

- Dwarves are part of a mercenary organisation from Hammerfast, Dwarves will fight for anyone with gold, sometimes. The PCs again note that their leader is also not around.

- Arthur Ramm, the Gnome, is a local- a second storey guy; he seems out of his depth here.

- Half-Orcs are very Orcish, in fact, very very Orcish- the have all had their tribal tattoos and scars removed- by fire. Furthermore they only speak Orcish (Giant), a language none of the PCs speak alas. Arthur Ramm does however- which explains his presence, something he later confirms, he was hired less than twelve hours ago as translator.

And so to back to head quarters.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 14, 2012)

Not quite sure where the above comment fits in...


Session 1 Part 3

Back at head quarters Eoffram and Captain Murgeddin have news, by which I mean- not good news, which is a shame because the PCs are all smiles and positive energy.

Eoffram frets and paces- Murgeddin stands statue and sucks on his beard, eventually Troyas speaks-





“Yesterday morning a member of the Fallcrest Royal family was kidnapped. Kidnappings, while not commonplace, are a natural hazard for those with the money enough to pay the ransom- 90% of the time things go as planned, the ransom- which is never too high, is paid, and the loved ones reunited. More often than not the kidnappers are foolish enough to leave some sort of clue- more often than not, at a later date- and after much hard work by the Watch, they are captured and made to pay for their crimes.”

“Our initial thoughts were that this was just such a kidnapping, we prayed that the kidnappers were unaware of who they had in their grasp- as I say, a member of the royal personage. We set about discovering what we could- and quickly drew a blank, and so- in desperation, we perhaps foolishly, raided the lair of the Shadowmen, the Thieves’ Guild here in Fallcrest. Some say they a necessary evil, I have my doubts, but… Nevertheless, it quickly became clear that the Shadowmen were not behind this terrible act.”

“However the Shadowmen were… I think the word is generous, they provided us with the information that we needed, and just in time. A ransom note was sent, and received, the men who did this deed- or at least their leaders, are very aware of the prisoner’s status- they have not asked for money but for… well, for favours that are beyond our limits- their demands are in short impossible to meet. It is as if they want the child to die, and for the blood to be on our hands- in part.”

“This may be political- I can’t see it yet.”

And on that cliffhanger the first session draws to a close.

Note also during this session I asked the PCs to complete the following questionnaire-
_
Who do you know in Fallcrest?

I stated in the lead up to the game that each PC should have a friend or someone you go to for information in Fallcrest, hereafter known as your ‘source’, you each have one. Your source could be someone you have known all of your life, or someone from your past, or someone you have met recently. Your source may or may not be trustworthy- they could be telling you things because you have some hold over them- perhaps you know something about them, maybe you pay them, or exchange information, or… something else.

It’s time now to tell us about your source in Fallcrest- remember this game differs from other campaigns we have played in that you are going to help to craft the story along the way. I will take care of the big plot lines but your job is to provide me with some of the details. It’s your story as much as mine.

And so, answer the following questions, you may wish to consult the Fallcrest Map for ideas, and don’t be afraid to be creative, or to ask questions- although see below first.

Note this information can (if you wish) be shared with your fellow adventurers- this is your first questionnaire, feel free to help each other out- it’s about crafting a story, after all.

1) What’s your source’s name?

2) Where does your source hang out, or live, or work- in short where do you got to meet them to get info?

3) What Race, Sex, Class (perhaps) is your source?

4) What does your source look like, describe them in ten words or so?

5) How does your source come by their information- do they work for someone else or, are they a member of the watch, or the Shadowmen, or else… some other organisation? Remember to use your imagination- you have as much right to make something up, and be creative, as I do.

6) Why does your source share information with you (see above)?

That should do for now, although we may revisit this, and be warned there will be other questionnaires later, however remember that I’m trying to get a lot of this done at the start of the campaign.

Last point, looking around the map of Fallcrest- what’s missing- what places, establishments, services, shops, guilds or similar should exist in the city but do not appear on the map, and this is stuff you can (if you want) talk about amongst yourselves. Otherwise, if you want to keep some of your ideas secret, then write them in here-_

I explained to the PCs, prior to the game, that I would be asking for this information- I want the game to have an exploratory/investigative element- basically I want a shed load of role-play from my players. I also needed this information for the next session.


----------



## Lwaxy (Jul 14, 2012)

The red messages was spam, problem fixed. 

Questionnaires are always a good idea


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 17, 2012)

Session 1 Part 3

Back at head quarters Eoffram and Captain Murgeddin have news, by which I mean- not good news, which is a shame because the PCs are all smiles and positive energy.

Eoffram frets and paces- Murgeddin stands statue and sucks on his beard, eventually Troyas speaks-





“Yesterday morning a member of the Fallcrest Royal family was kidnapped. Kidnappings, while not commonplace, are a natural hazard for those with the money enough to pay the ransom- 90% of the time things go as planned, the ransom- which is never too high, is paid, and the loved ones reunited. More often than not the kidnappers are foolish enough to leave some sort of clue- more often than not, at a later date- and after much hard work by the Watch, they are captured and made to pay for their crimes.”

“Our initial thoughts were that this was just such a kidnapping, we prayed that the kidnappers were unaware of who they had in their grasp- as I say, a member of the royal personage. We set about discovering what we could- and quickly drew a blank, and so- in desperation, we perhaps foolishly, raided the lair of the Shadowmen, the Thieves’ Guild here in Fallcrest. Some say they a necessary evil, I have my doubts, but… Nevertheless, it quickly became clear that the Shadowmen were not behind this terrible act.”

“However the Shadowmen were… I think the word is generous, they provided us with the information that we needed, and just in time. A ransom note was sent, and received, the men who did this deed- or at least their leaders, are very aware of the prisoner’s status- they have not asked for money but for… well, for favours that are beyond our limits- their demands are in short impossible to meet. It is as if they want the child to die, and for the blood to be on our hands- in part.”

“This may be political- I can’t see it yet.”

And on that cliffhanger the first session draws to a close.

_
Who do you know in Fallcrest?

I stated in the lead up to the game that each PC should have a friend or someone you go to for information in Fallcrest, hereafter known as your ‘source’, you each have one. Your source could be someone you have known all of your life, or someone from your past, or someone you have met recently. Your source may or may not be trustworthy- they could be telling you things because you have some hold over them- perhaps you know something about them, maybe you pay them, or exchange information, or… something else.

It’s time now to tell us about your source in Fallcrest- remember this game differs from other campaigns we have played in that you are going to help to craft the story along the way. I will take care of the big plot lines but your job is to provide me with some of the details. It’s your story as much as mine.

And so, answer the following questions, you may wish to consult the Fallcrest Map for ideas, and don’t be afraid to be creative, or to ask questions- although see below first.

Note this information can (if you wish) be shared with your fellow adventurers- this is your first questionnaire, feel free to help each other out- it’s about crafting a story, after all.

1) What’s your source’s name?

2) Where does your source hang out, or live, or work- in short where do you got to meet them to get info?

3) What Race, Sex, Class (perhaps) is your source?

4) What does your source look like, describe them in ten words or so?

5) How does your source come by their information- do they work for someone else or, are they a member of the watch, or the Shadowmen, or else… some other organisation? Remember to use your imagination- you have as much right to make something up, and be creative, as I do.

6) Why does your source share information with you (see above)?

That should do for now, although we may revisit this, and be warned there will be other questionnaires later, however remember that I’m trying to get a lot of this done at the start of the campaign.

Last point, looking around the map of Fallcrest- what’s missing- what places, establishments, services, shops, guilds or similar should exist in the city but do not appear on the map, and this is stuff you can (if you want) talk about amongst yourselves. Otherwise, if you want to keep some of your ideas secret, then write them in here-_

I explained to the PCs, prior to the game, that I would be asking for this information- I want the game to have an exploratory/investigative element- basically I want a shed load of role-play from my players. I also needed this information for the next session.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 28, 2012)

Session 2

Fredag, the 8th day of the Month of Blossom, 2012.

And so Session 1 ended with the PCs being informed that a member of the Fallcrest Royal Household has been kidnapped, the guys that they ambushed are part of the gang that committed this terrible crime. Luckily the PCs have a few prisoners…

Eoffram turns to the PCs.





“The creatures you captured are lower ranking members of this terror group- hirelings, they have no knowledge of the kind of danger they are in, they do not know that the child their bosses, or employers, hold is a member of the royal household. If it can be helped, they must never know this.”

“And so you are set to task, Murgeddin.”

Eoffram backs away a little, Captain Murgeddin strides forward.





“You must interrogate these fellows, find out where their base of operations is, where they take their captives too- for this is not the first time they have done such a terrible deed. You must find this hidden location quickly- time is of the essence. You must further find out as much as you can about what awaits you there. You have proved yourself capable already, although your training is but halfway complete. You will lead the attack- this is your adventure now, a child of blue blood’s life hangs in the balance.”

Eoffram edges closer again- he looks distinctly nervous- on edge, he looks once, twice at Murgeddin, who merely shrugs- it is as it is. Finally after clearing his throat several times the High Council Member speaks-





“Two and a half hours, the time on the ransom note runs out in two and a half hours- the child dies then.”

Eoffram looks at his shoes, Murgeddin continues to stare- neither chooses to meet the PCs gaze.

And so we dive in to yet another Encounter, a Skill Challenge.

Encounter 3 Find the Enemy
100 XP Level 1 Encounter
Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity Level 1

_
Finding the Enemy

Encounter 3  Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity 1 (100 XP)

You must interrogate the prisoners and use whatever skills you possess to discover the location of the enemies lair, and in good time. It is paramount that you do not let slip that the kidnapped child is a member of the royal household- the prisoners are low ranking members of the group, they will undoubtedly ‘clam up’ if they knew how much trouble they are in. You must further discover what awaits you in the enemies’ lair.

Remember you first need to formulate the questions that needs to be asked.

Also be aware that each Primary Skill check, even to Aid Another, counts as five minutes of time spent interrogating the prisoner and/or formulating your plans. This time will be deducted from the two and a half hours you have left to complete this scenario.

Action Points

Remember for every encounter, including a Skill Challenge, you have an AP to spend- in this challenge you can use your Action to re-roll one Skill Check, you must take the second result even if it is lower.

Note all checks are Standard Actions.
Primary Skills:

Athletics DC 14: (Maximum 1 Success)

You use your strength to extract information- strong-arming the prisoner into revealing the truth. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Heal DC 14: (Maximum 1 Success)

You use your medical knowledge to heal the prisoner, hopefully this will put him in the mood to talk some more. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Diplomacy or Bluff DC 13: (Maximum 1 Success for each)

You offer honeyed words, or else deliver a convincing speech that changes the prisoner’s demeanour, success and he talks. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.

Intimidate DC 15: (Maximum 2 Successes)

You shout and rant, and harangue the prisoner, success and he talks. A maximum of two PCs can aid you in this task.
Secondary Skills:

Arcana or Religion DC 15:

You point and pout; uttering strange magic/holy words- hopefully your magical blather will leave the prisoner terrified and malleable. Success grants a +2 bonus to any future Skill Check. A success here does not count as a success in the Skill Challenge.

History DC 15:

You think back to your lessons, the examples from History- is there a better way of succeeding at the task in hand. Success grants a +2 bonus to any future Skill Check. A success here does not count as a success in the Skill Challenge.

Insight DC 13:

You watch the prisoner for signs that he is telling the truth, or else he is likely to crack and answer your questions. Success grants a +2 bonus to any future Skill Check. A success here does not count as a success in the Skill Challenge.

Streetwise DC 13:

You use your knowledge of the streets to offer threats or encouragement to the prisoner. Success grants a +2 bonus to any future Skill Check. A success here does not count as a success in the Skill Challenge.

Success:

You gain the answers to the questions you asked, note because you need four successes the prisoners will only answer the all important question- ‘Where is their lair?’ on your fourth success- therefore you need to think of three other questions.

Success with no failures- not only do you discover the location of your enemies lair but your initial attack there gains the benefit of surprise- should you behave accordingly, i.e. if you enter the lair shouting and making lots of noise then your surprise round will be lost.

Success with only one failure- you gain a +2 bonus to either your initiative roll for the first combat encounter, or your To Hit in the first round of combat (surprise round or otherwise).

Failure:

The prisoner refuses to talk, if you have another prisoner then the Skill Challenge starts again- note any Action Points you used are not refreshed- and time ticks down. If you do not have another prisoner then the child is dead… It’s as simple as that- you have failed.

XP:

Success = 100 XP.
Failure = 25 XP/Success achieved._

The PCs brag that this is yet another easy Skill Challenge, and it is- foolishly I used the DCs from the book and had at this point not seen any of the PCs characters, which it turns out are more RP orientated then they’ve ever been.

After bragging that it will be easy they then of course come close to failing, needing to spend Action Points to get them out of trouble when the dice roll low.

The PCs warm up with a chat with Arthur Ramm- they still need him as translator, then get physical with the Half-Orc Mercenary- succeeding at the skill challenge. Jazz then decides to spend a little extra time extracting more info from the other Half-Orc.

This is what they learn-

- Arthur Ramm, the Gnome, was hired by an Eladrin yesterday evening, as a translator. He thinks the Half-Orcs are working for someone else as they’re not very bright- he heard one of them mention ‘the Lady’.

- The Half-Orcs were heading for Tomb Wood, they were going to meet someone there, or else someone was going to meet them, they think that their contact is a lady.

- The Half-Orc’s leader calls himself ‘The Butcher’, he’s a very large slice of Half-Orc, but not bright.

- The prisoner is being held in an underground lair on the south side of the island on which the Tower of Waiting stands- it’s easy to find, covered with a set of tarpaulins- a set of spiral stairs lead down…

- There are more mercenaries in the lair, mostly bad types hired whilst the group have been in Fallcrest.

- The Half-Orcs refuse to tell the PCs anything about the burns on their bodies- the removal of their tribal tattoos and markings. Arthur Ramm thinks these guys are not from around these parts- their accent is pretty strange, nothing like he has heard before.

ENCOUNTER 3 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 195 XP EACH

And so the PCs rush off, they have less than two hours left, to The Butcher’s lair.


----------



## Goonalan (Jul 31, 2012)

Session 2 Part 2

The PCs hot foot (and row boat) it across to the island, quickly discover the crudely hidden entrance to the lair and head down a set of eroded spiral stairs.

A wide corridor leads to yet another set of stairs leading down to a closed door- the place is ancient but clean with signs of recent passage- their are sounds and light ahead, beyond the door.

The PCs quickly, quietly, move in- slam the door open, take in the enemy (more Monster Knowledge checks) and then launch their attack.

The chamber beyond the door is damp, rotten and decayed in places, and ancient- centuries old. It looks to have been put to use not so very long ago… more than one person has met their end here…

Oddly there’s a bell over the far side of the chamber, between two stone tables that look to have been used to perform sacrifices. In the center of the chamber is a well- of sorts. Closer to the door are two cages… EMPTY!





I tell the PCs that every round of combat here counts as five minutes off the time they have to complete their investigation- one or two of them are not happy about this.

They needn’t have worried.

Encounter 4 The Bloody Secret.
625 XP Level 2 Encounter

And the bad guys are-




Garky, Dragonborn Mercenary- Skirmisher Level 1

Garky has a 10gp reward on his head for his capture- alive.




Garlick Shalefall, Dwarf Mercenary- Soldier 2
Converted Dwarf Clan Guard.

Morok knows this guy, from his time in Hammerfast- he’s a bastard, and he stole Morok’s families craghammer!




Dirk Tragga, Human Mercenary- Soldier 2
Converted Iron Circle Brigand.

Another wanted criminal- a hired-hand, but also a suspected murderer; about six months back Dirk killed a man in a bar fight- or so it is said. There’s a 25gp reward for his capture dead or alive.




(ex-)Corporal Ralph Sinner, Human Tough- Soldier 2
Converted Human Watchman.

Corporal Ralph Sinner, as he used to be known in his glory days in the Fallcrest Guard. That was until he went mad in a skirmish with a bunch of street rats- killed two of them and then mortally wounded one of his men who got in his way. Sinner has been on the run for nearly a year now, there’s a 30gp reward for his capture- dead or alive. Every Watchman in Fallcrest wants this bastard off the streets, most of them want him in the ground- dead.

And-




Human Vermin Thrower- Artillery 3
Converted Kobold Vermin Handler.

I tell the PCs that this guy, when he finally appears, is a tramp!

The fight is bloody from the get-go, in the PCs initial rush the Dragonborn Mercenary, Garky, is left dangling over the edge of the well- not a good start. It gets worse seconds later when Ayumu sends him screaming down to his death- that’s no well!

Destructorr is quickly bloodied again, and Morok takes a bash or two, however Garlick Shalefall is smashed down by the Warforged, and soon after the Human Vermin Thrower and (ex-)Corporal Ralph Sinner are sent to early graves.

Dirk Tragga is bloodied- he quickly surrenders and is stuffed in one of the empty cages.

The PCs take a snoop around the place and then search the dead guys.

ENCOUNTER 4 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 320 XP EACH


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 5, 2012)

Session 2 Part 3

A thorough search of the chamber unearths the following information-

- The well in the centre of the chamber seems to be bottomless, certainly it’s deeper than the PCs can fathom with fifty feet of rope and an everburning torch.

- Both cells have been used recently, one of them has only just been vacated- a half eaten meal and the blanket is still warm.

- The bell is ancient- made of tarnished bronze, it has no clapper so cannot be sounded. Furthermore there are carvings on the side showing a boat in the water, a tentacled creature also in the water, and some sort of port- there’s no sun or moon shown. The PCs believe that the entire scene depicts somewhere in the underdark- strange.

- The gold coins taken from the dead, and Dirk, are not from anywhere in the Nentir Vale.

- The bloody mess on the floor of the chamber are the remains of a sacrifice that took place yesterday evening- Dirk tells the PCs all about it (see below).

The PCs quickly discover the following from Dirk Tragga, who is locked in one of the cages-

- The prisoner is a young boy, no more than eight years old.

- The Butcher came to the lair less than twenty minutes ago, with a Half-Orc, a Goblin and an Eladrin, they took the prisoner with them. Dirk doesn’t know where they went, but he’s heard that The Butcher is leaving the city after the ransom is paid- what ransom the PCs worry, clearly The Butcher is not beyond lying to his hirelings.

- The Butcher can’t be the brains of the organisation, Dirk has heard him mention someone he calls ‘the Lady’.

- Yesterday night Dirk and his comrades cleared out of the chamber, down below The Butcher and some of his cronies sacrificed, well… Dirk is vague, certainly a prisoner and possibly a Goblin or two. They threw the bodies down the well.

And so what’s to be done?

The PCs have conquered all before them and yet they are no closer to finding where the prisoner has been taken- Dirk has told them all he knows, and they’re certain there are no more clues to be found in the bloody chamber.

Next stop an improvised Skill Challenge, it’s time for the PCs to make use of their sources, the people in Fallcrest they go to when they need to get information fast.

In the previous session each PC completed a questionnaire in which they provided me with details of their individual sources, each has one at the start of the game.

And so…

Encounter 5 Information Sources
200 XP Encounter Level 1
Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity Level 2

As I say an improvised skill challenge, this because I had previously scripted the challenge but was dissatisfied with the outcome- too complex, too unwieldy; so I made something up on the spot. It went a little like this.

Each PC independently makes their way through the city to seek out their source and to find out what they know about The Butcher and his plans- if anything.

The PCs sources included- a mercenary captain, an upmarket whorehouse madam, a halfling river trader, a halfling thief and an elven ranger.

En route the PCs will be tested four times, they will each have to roleplay and make a skill check to overcome some slight problem, examples included- a surly bouncer (Intimidate), a sleeping drunken fop who is owed money (Stealth), a bevy of buxom beauties (Diplomacy), a gaggle of Sisters of Erathis (Religion), a stall collapsing on a young boy in the market place (Acrobatics), an injured bar keep (Heal) etc. Basically I just made up four separate minor incidents for each of the PCs, I decided what skill would be put to use by rolling a D20 against a list of skills (there are 17 of them), a roll of 18-20 and the PC decides what skill is going to the put to the test.

DCs for these checks were DC 10, then 11, then 12, then 13.

One of the players e-mailed me after the game to say that he had more fun RPing this section than he did fighting, and he loves fighting.

Back to the skill challenge- each of the four checks the PCs had to make served as an Aid Another for their fifth check- which takes place find their source and ask for information, obviously combined with a lot of role-play. The more failures along the way the longer the whole operation takes- further reducing the time left to rescue the member of the royal household.

And again the PCs got through this without any failures- harder still it seems is the order of the day- it was very enjoyable however.

The PCs discover yet more clues-

- The Half-Orcs were seen conversing with a merchant on the lower quays.

- The Half-Orcs were seen in the same place trying to locate births on a boat that was leaving today.

- An Eladrin swordsman visited the whorehouse last night, he had plenty of money to spend.

- Recently a number of Shadowmen, mostly of the Thug and/or muscle variety, have gained employment elsewhere.

The PCs head for the Lower Quays, it’s busy- bustling. The final check of the skill challenge requires four of them to role-play and make various checks- again as I dictate and describe the unfolding situation- again Aid Another’s. The final PC making a last check to finally discover the whereabouts- right now, of the The Butcher.

Success- The Butcher hired a warehouse from a merchant, they took possession of the building less than ten minutes ago.

ENCOUNTER 5 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 360 XP EACH

The PCs hot foot it to the locale, they have just less than an hour left to find the boy.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 10, 2012)

Session 2 Part 4

And so the PCs burst in to the warehouse…




Goblins! Dwarves! And a snarling Wolf!

And that’s the end of the second session.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 15, 2012)

Session 3

Fredag, the 8th day of the Month of Blossom, 2012.

This session was truncated, and started late- this due to the fact that one of the players was late to the game and another had massive problems with the internet- having to log back in to maptools every 5-10 minutes or so.

That said the fight was a corker…

And so the PCs have tracked the Butcher, his Half-Orc (and other) pals, and the kidnapped member of the Fallcrest Royal Household down to a warehouse on the Lower Quays, they bust in-

Encounter 6 The Butcher.
1250 XP Level 6 Encounter

I spend a moment to explain how the stacks work- climbing them, knocking them down, taking damage while atop them etc…

Then the PCs wade in to the surprised Goblins and Dwarves, all but a few of which are Minions, the first wave consists of-




Goblin Blade- Minion Artillery Level 1 (x5)
Converted Goblin Thorn




Dwarf Warrior- Minion Artillery Level 1 (x5)




Ravenous Wolf- Skirmisher Level 1




Goblin Archer- Skirmisher Level 1

&




Goblin Cutthroat- Skirmisher Level 1

And the PCs bought it, that is to say they thought that this was the fight, they didn’t think… but I’m getting ahead of myself.

In the opening few rounds the PCs spend action points, encounter powers and even (I think) a daily- the result of which is terror incarnate. The whole thing is not helped when Jazz (the Changeling Bard) mooches up to a dead Dwarf Warrior- has a good look at the guy, shape-changes in to as close as he can get, climbs atop a pile of crates and then starts issuing orders to the other Dwarves, with a ‘20’ roll for something like 32 on his Bluff check.

From this point on the Dwarf Mercenaries salute the Dwarf Jazz and more or less obey his every command, which mainly involves dropping their missile weapons and charging in to the other PCs, still the guys did say they wanted the enemies to stop sniping at them and get closer.

In short order the Goblin & Dwarf Minions are dead, the Ravenous Wolf is taken out with one shot, with Hunter’s Quarry, from Leodoor- actually the Ranger is spectacularly accurate in this encounter, hardly ever missing.

The Goblin Cutthroat is eventually cut down- while the Goblin Archer jumps down from off the crates and runs north screaming for help- very Bloodied, don’t worry the guys catch up with him later.

Meantime Morok has taken a chunk of hits, and is Bloodied- his usual state; Destructorr is approaching Bloodied while the others are unharmed- the PCs are however spending their big-ish powers and Action Points, as stated above.

Then the second wave arrives…




Trouble!


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 21, 2012)

Session 3 Part 2

The second wave are the leader types.

I’ve preped a bunch of macros: Easy – Moderate – Hard DCs, when the PCs spot a new enemy they make an automatic (Free- of course) Monster Knowledge check and discover what they know about each newly revealed bad guy.

When they hear about the new guys, and their descriptions, there’s a little disent in the ranks, the PCs are worried- more worried when the bad guys get in to the fight.

The new bad guys joining the fracas are-




Eladrin Bodyguard Soldier Level 2
Adapted Eladrin Mithrendain Guard




Goblin Bodyguard Soldier Level 2
Adapted Goblin Sentry




Half-Orc Archer Artillery Level 3
Adapted Orc Archer

&




The Butcher
Half-Orc Gang Boss Elite Brute Level 3
Adapted Goblin Mess Cook

It doesn’t go well- the Goblin Bodyguard skips ahead, gets the drop on Morok and stabs him in the back- and crits (19 damage) leaving a just healed Morok on something like 3 hit points. The Eladrin Bodyguard follows suit and goes toe-to-toe with Destructorr, and crits also (27 damage)- the metal man drops.

Then the Half-Orc Archer sends an arrow in to Jazz’s back (for 17 damage), the Changeling had previously returned to his usual Half-Elven form, he’s staggered, and also very Bloodied.

And so in the matter of ten seconds (in-game time) the PCs have gone from heroes chasing down the last vanquished enemy- to one down, and two on less than 5 hit points each- good work Mr. DM sir!

Of course it doesn’t last long- it never does.

Morok turns around and hits back against the Goblin Bodyguard, and crits as well- the creature is almost done for- moments later Jazz finishes it off. Morok meanwhile gets his second wind and leads the charge on the Butcher.

All PCs concentrate fire, and the Elite Brute has a crap AC, and so suffers, the Butcher does however manage to get six attacks off before finally succumbing to his wounds- all aimed at Morok- he hits once, although for a substantial amount of damage. Another hit would have seen Morok down.

Too soon though the Butcher falls…

To make matters worse the Half-Orc Archer is neutralised with extreme prejudice, the Goblin Bodyguard is already dead, the Goblin Archer (fleeing) is chased down by a revived Destructorr; which just leaves the Eladrin who surrenders when Morok contrives, on a called shot, to break the bones of the creature’s weapon arm.

Victory!

ENCOUNTER 6 COMPLETE PC’S LEVEL 1 WITH 610 XP EACH

Note there were numerous occasions in this fight when the PCs missed an attack, or a check, or whatever by one. The award system we’ve instigated (see House Rules section), with Bronze, Silver & Gold awards available for good role-play, turned all of those misses in to hits, and thus the fight was bloody and brutal but short lived. Note most of the PCs had one or two Bronze awards saved up at this point, Jazz even has a Silver award he got for excellent play in one of the earlier encounters. A lot of them got spent in this encounter, even on one occasion adding a Bronze award (+1) to a damage roll in the hope that it would end the bad guy sooner.

Moments later an emaciated, and forlorn looking, eight year old boy- wearing scuffed and torn finery wanders out of his hiding place, he introduces himself as Arthur, and then cries on Jazz for a while.

A little later still the Fallcrest Watch arrive in force, including Captain Murgeddin- they’ve managed to catch up with the PCs at last. Arthur is ushered away to a waiting carriage- on which is the crest of the city, the PCs spot a woman in finery inside.





Slaps on the back all round- a job well done.

Murgeddin sends for the merchant who hired the warehouse to the Half-Orcs- he’s barked at a while by the Dwarf Captain, but to no effect- the fool is nothing to do with the conspiracy here.

The PCs threaten to break the Eladrin prisoner’s other arm if he doesn’t start singing like a canary, in short order the PCs learn-

- The creature is a renegade of his kind, an Eladrin Mercenary.

- He was hired three days ago, as a warrior, fixer and translator- he speaks Goblin.

- He helped to hire a bunch of other mercenaries, he reels off their names- the PCs have accounted for all of them.

- He has no idea who the boy is, some well-off merchant’s son, or so he was told.

- The Butcher spoke of the Lady, she seemed to be running the show.

And with that, after the bad guys have been fleeced of their possessions, the PCs head back to head quarters for a debriefing.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 25, 2012)

Session 3 Part 3

Back in head quarters the PCs are cheered and feted, Eoffram is there to debrief the PCs and make a few speeches, its what he does best.





“Success- the child has been returned, and already you are proving your worth.”

Troyas grins-

“…of course none of this happened, if you understand me, it wouldn’t look good if it came to light that a member of the royal household was kidnapped, even if it was only for a short time- do you understand me?”

The PCs nod, thinking- there goes our reward.

“That’s not to say that your efforts have not been appreciated, already people in high places have started to take notice- in fact I received this…”

Troyas opens a small coffer, it’s full of gold coins- 500gp, that’s 100gp each, quite a haul.

Also within is a note, it says-

“Thank you, from the bottom of my heart- thank you, if there’s ever anything I can do, just ask.”

The note is signed by Lady Markelhay, friends in high places indeed.

And there’s more…

The High Council Member prods the surly Captain Murgeddin in to action, the Dwarf harrumphs.





“It has been decided that on the completion of you training- providing you are successful, of course… then you are to be afforded honorary titles- Knight of Fallcrest.”

Murgeddin looks peeved…

“We’ve received orders from Lord Markelhay, as Troyas said, you seem to be making friends in high places.”

Murgeddin goes on-

“Furthermore we have decided upon a name for this organisation- or else the Lord Markelhay has decided… it’s obvious really, as you’re members of the Watch as well, or at least will be when you have finished your training, and with your new titles. You will hereafter be known as…

THE KNIGHT WATCH​
“You are furthermore to be granted a day off each week- for rest and relaxation.”

The good Captain looks heartily sick.

“That’ll be nice for you.”

He snarls, but then smiles as if suddenly possessed by a thought.

“But tomorrow, it’s down to earth for you with a bump, you’re on the streets- you’re to patrol the market place, it’s Founders Day- the festival to celebrate the founding of the city, it’ll be busy- your job is to keep order.”

Murgeddin takes to grinning, broadly, most unnerving.

And so there we have it, success for the PCs- the first chapter of book one of their story has been told. The second chapter of book one begins in Session 4- click below. A short session beset by many many technical problems, but ultimately good fun.

That said before the players departed they each completed a little questionnaire-

What are you like?

This is a short questionnaire, it should take only ten or so minutes to complete, and rather we do it now while we’re all gathered here, and so please complete the following and send it back to me.

For each answer give a score from 0 to 4- where 0 is never (0%), 1 is sometimes (25%), 2 is often (50%), 3 is most of the time (75%) and 4 is always (100%).

But first write your name and your PCs name here-

1) How are you in social interactions?
Cheerful
Talkative
Reserved
Charming
Witty
Relaxed

2) How optimistic are you?
Hopeful
Fatalistic
Brooding
Self-assured
Grim
Enthusiastic

3) How trusting are you?
Gullible
Skeptical
Suspicious
Trusting
Naïve
Open-minded

4) How assertive are you when it comes to making tough decisions.
Humble
Adaptable
Commanding
Timid
Easy-going
Impatient

5) How conscientious are you about following the law?
Scrupulous
Pragmatic
Dutiful
Honest
Flexible
Wild

6) How empathetic are you?
Kind
Stern
Hard-hearted
Thoughtful
Protective
Oblivious

7) How courageous are you when it comes to the crunch?
Brave
Steady
Competitive
Cautious
Reckless
Fierce

8) How do you feel when faced with setbacks?
Stoic
Driven
Happy-go-lucky
Vengeful
Impassioned
Bold

9) How are your nerves?
Calm
Skittish
Unshakable
Restless
Impulsive
Patient

10) Tell me about a couple of your mannerisms or habits…

11) Tell me three things you say a lot…

All part of the process of getting to know the PCs, and how they see themselves.


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 30, 2012)

Session 4

This session was played out on Monday 14th May 2012, however we had many problems- many, many problems; these culminated in my PC dying the next day- that’s why there have been no new updates here. I now have a new PC of course, and we’re back in-game.

Book 1 Chapter 2: Secrets of the Black Tongue.

Iordag, the 9th day of the Month of Blossom, 2012.

And so the PCs rise and shine and head off to the market place, down to earth with a bump, the guys are going to spend the day under the tutelage (briefly) of Captain Murgeddin learning the value of leadership and decision making.

The entire session, beset by a myriad technical problems (see above) is devoted to role-play, no bad thing.

Murgeddin leads the PCs down to the Market Place, it’s Founder’s Day, and at 7 AM already busy with stallholders preparing for the day ahead. The Dwarf Watch Captain is in a funny mood.





“Well, this is it.” Murgeddin grins and looks a little sheepish, “remember what I told you, it’s about being in control- making decisions, and knowing who to assign what job- that’s leadership. It’s as simple as that- only it’s not really, but you’ll get the hang of it- and what better place…” Murgeddin indicates the Market Place, and stifles a laugh.

“So you’re in charge here, got it? You take it in turns to take control of situations as and when they arise, you get your guys on the job- the right people doing the right jobs, that’s what I said, got it?” Murgeddin rocks on his heels a little, clearly very amused by something.

“Nice easy assignment today, worthy of heroes!” Murgeddin laughs out loud- tries to stifle it for a while and then turns tail and wanders off- giggling all the way.

Leaving the PCs a little bemused.

“Good luck- you’re gonna need it.” He shouts back- his sides still shaking.

What’s happening? The PCs wonder aloud- meanwhile the Founder’s Day Market begins to fill up-the place is soon awash with the good folk of Fallcrest stepping out in their finest to find favour or bargains.





And then it begins, the grand role-playing skill challenge.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 4, 2012)

Session 4 Part 2

The Skill Challenge comes in three parts, here’s the first part-

Masters of the Market-Part 1

Encounter 7 Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity 6 (600 XP)

You’re in charge here-that’s what Murgeddin said, although he was laughing when he said it, I wonder why. Regardless this is the way leadership works; in this Skill Challenge you will each take it in turn to control a situation. That is to say during your time here certain problems are going to occur, you-as a group, must neutralise or solve each problem. This however must be done in a very specific way.

Your friendly DM will tell you about the situation, and then one player will choose to take control (until all five of you have taken charge once). Each situation must be resolved by the use of skill checks-a total of five Skill Checks to be exact, one for each player. The first four skill checks are considered to be Aid Another checks, the final Skill Check is the Primary check-which must be made by the player controlling the situation.

To reiterate-one PC is in control, the controller decides which other PC makes what check until four checks are complete, leading to a possible +12 (Aid Another results-see below) to the final check made the controlling PC.
Action Points

Remember for every encounter, including a Skill Challenge, you have an AP to spend-in this challenge you can use your Action Point to re-roll one dice roll, you must take the second result even if it is lower.

Note all checks are Standard Actions.

Primary Skills:

Any DC 20: (1 Success/Situation Resolved)

The controlling PC makes a skill check in an attempt to defuse whatever situation has arisen-to resolve it once and for all. This check can be aided-see Secondary Skills. This check must be attempted last, after four Secondary Skill checks-see below.

Secondary Skills (Aid Another checks):

Any DC 10:

The controlling PC orders one of his fellow adventurers to use their skills to aid in bringing whatever the problem is to a successful resolution. This check serves as an Aid Another check to the controlling PCs Primary check, note a ‘20’ bestows a +3 instead of the usual +2 bonus.

Success:

You move on to the next part of the challenge, and what’s more you will receive minor rewards from the people you helped at a later date.

Failure:

You move on to the next part of the challenge, however for each failure here all DCs in the final part of this challenge are increased by ‘1’.

XP:

To be awarded later.

In reality it goes a little like this-

About an hour after the PCs arrive at the market place the PCs notice a surge in the crowd in the north west section of the market, they head over to investigate. They discover a well dressed lady (Lady Thanay), from a good household in the upper section of the city, hitting a Halfling Trader (Renk) again and again with her hand bag, and screaming ‘Thief!’ A crowd have of course gathered on the off-chance the confrontation will escalate.

At this point one PC takes charge of the situation, in this case it’s Jazz who attempts to ‘manage’ the encounter- ordering each of the other four PCs to complete some task (with associated Skill Check) in order to find a solution to the problem.

This investigation is called- ‘The Lady Doth Protest Too Much’, Jazz takes charge, first things first- Destructorr is brought in as crowd control. Then Morok is ordered to ‘persuade’ Renk to tell what he knows, Ayumu is sent to charm the Lady Thanay. And thus Jazz discovers that Renk is not really a thief, Lady Thanay bought a hand-bag from the Halfling trader yesterday- it is now on offer at 50% cheaper than she paid the day before- hence the kerfuffle.

Leodoor’s is used to spy out a fashionable hand-bag from the Halfling traders stall, and the last check from Jazz (with bonuses from the other four PCs aid another style checks) is in the form of a diplomatic solution to the problem- the Lady Thanay is happy to purchase a second, very fashionable, hand-bag at a much reduced price- every one is happy with the solution.

The PCs have their first success, all of this comes with a great deal of role-playing, and some churlish comments about the nature of women and their hand-bags.

And thus it continues- every couple of hours or so the PCs are called in to deal with some trifling matter-

In ‘The Lady in Waiting’ the PCs have to come to the rescue of a foreign lady, with a thick almost incoherent accent who wishes to buy ‘a looong wait, yesss!’ It turns out the Lady Corrus, daughter of a visiting merchant from a faraway land, actually wishes to purchase a large weight for her father’s Merchant scales. Alas an enterprising member of Fallcrest’s underclass charged her five gold coins and ordered her to ‘stand there for your long wait.’

The PCs rescue the day- find weights and measures to buy, locate the miscreant and get her money back- another case solved.

In ‘Find the Lady’ the PCs are put on the trail of a possible thief (again), they head off into the market in search of Lady Helena, again from a good household, who has stolen a pair of high fashion shoes. Of course the PCs are actually armed with the most generic of descriptions- they have to head through the crowd gathering clues, or else trying to spot the lady with the missing shoes. It all, of course, turns out to be a misunderstanding- the Lady Helena is most apologetic and pays up in full and rewards the PCs a little for their efforts.

In ‘The Lady in Black’ the PCs are told by a stallholder that he overheard a lady dressed in black say that she was a Witch-

“She headed off that way.” Guz, the stallholder, points vaguely to the south, “you’d better do sommats, she cud be turnin’ folk ina frogs by now- witch I tell ya- lady of the night.”

And thus the PCs head off again, finding Lady Dusk easily, however it takes a great effort, and much role-playing, to finally discover that she is in fact a member of the Watch, and not a Witch- an easy mistake to make.

In “My Fair Lady”, the final test of the PCs management &/or leadership abilities, Rasmussen a good-looking local youth begs the PCs to deliver a bunch of flowers to a beautiful lady that ‘just walked by’. Again the description of the woman is vague- this however turns out to be the twist, in their investigation the PCs, lead by Ayumu this time, discover that Rasmussen is a ‘pervert’. The PCs finally solve the situation by arresting the young lad, after several women complain about his attentions.

And thus it is the PCs manage to complete the first section of the Skill Challenge, with a good hour of role-play and lots of humour as the various investigations unfold.

Which leads us to the next section of the challenge, there’s been something bothering the PCs, while they’ve been out and about in the market- some itch they have collectively failed to scratch.


----------



## Goonalan (Sep 12, 2012)

Session 4 Part 3

Something has been bothering the PCs, all along-

Masters of the Market- Part 2

Encounter 7 Skill Challenge Level 1 Complexity 6 (600 XP)

Dead easy this one- there’s been something bothering you, some… oh what is it? If only you could think back- something strange, you’ve seen something… strange.

Action Points

Remember for every encounter, including a Skill Challenge, you have an AP to spend- in this challenge you can use your Action Point to re-roll one dice roll, you must take the second result even if it is lower.

Note all checks are Standard Actions.

You need just one success to move on to the next part of the challenge.

Primary Skills:

Insight DC 22: (1 Success Maximum)

You try to think back, to go through everything you have seen so far, there’s something bothering you, something… Success here and you work out what has been bothering you all along. Note this check can be aided- see Secondary Skills below. Note this check must be the last one made, after four Aid Another checks, see Secondary Skills below.

Secondary Skills (Aid Another checks):

Perception or Insight DC 10:

You try to spot what it was, or else think back through all you have seen during your time in the market place. All successes here count as an Aid Another check to the Primary Insight check, a ‘20’ bestows a +3 bonus instead of the usual +2.

Success:

You remember what it was that was bothering you- the odd thing in the market place, and then move on to the final part of the challenge.

Failure:

You must try again, however for each failure here all DCs in the final part of the challenge are increased by ‘1’.

XP:

To be awarded later.

And it really is as simple as that- the PCs think back, take a look around- and then spot what it is that’s been bothering them all this while. It seems they have been kept under close observation by quite the strangest group of people.




The Little Lady, and friends.

And then the following occurs…





A little dark haired girl sits in a small wooden trolley with wonky wheels- she’s probably about eight years old. The Little Lady clutches a giant (for her) teddy bear to her- “Unky Derek”, she says with an infectious grin and lifts up the teddy bear to show you.





The wooden trolley is being pulled along by two fat kids- the pair look to be identical twins and about eight years old too. They’re scruffy buggers to look at. They both wear the same ragged clothes- although the one on the left has ‘Bip’ scrawled on his shirt, while the one on the right has ‘Bop’.





The little girl gets out of her cart- one of the fat twins takes to picking his nose, the other farts and then giggles. The girl places Unky Derek down in the cart and wanders over to you.

“Are you famus?” She asks and stares at you each in turn- her gaze is oddly unnerving. “Are you good peeple?” She asks- and waits for an answer.

The PCs shuffle on the spot awhile- eventually Jazz pipes up, ‘I am- famous and very good, that is…’

“Gud! Real gud.” She grins and at the same moment a flock of fat black birds, which seem to just appear from nowhere, swoop down with a grace and agility belying their cumbersome girth. The birds grab Unky Derek and flap furiously into the air…

There’s a moment when nothing happens- silence. Then the Little Lady begins to scream, and cry, and… and the entire Market Place stops what it is doing to turn and stare at you, expectantly- Rescue Unky Derek!

Which leads the PCs nicely into the final part of the Skill Challenge.


----------

